# Eigener Hoster/Rootserver



## Hangasilly (3. November 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend zusammen 

Google hat mich hergeführt, aber leider habe ich trotz Suche und rumstöbern noch keine passende Antwort zu meiner Frage entdeckt, also hab ich mich kurzerhand mal registriert und poste nun direkt meine Wissenslücke  :


Ich habe vor... oder wurde vielmehr angefragt, ob ich nicht einen eigenen Hoster (vom WWW aus erreichbar) machen könnte.
Das ganze Ding soll der Möglichkeit nach mehrere Funktionen haben: 

GameServer,
TS-Server,
Hoster

Ein seperater Tower soll dafür herhalten.

Da ich mich schon son bisschen in dem Metier auskenne, sehe ich das ganze als 'Weiterbildung' an - und nun kommen zu der Aufgabe, die ich euch ans Herz legen möchte:

Was genau kommt auf mich zu?

Ich besitze ein O2-Router mit 4 Ethernet-Ports (2 davon von Rechnern besetzt, 2 freie - einer dann halt für den Server...)
Via Google und diversen Tuts und Foren hab ich erfahren, dass ich port-forwarden muss und dass der Host-Rechner ne statische IP braucht.
Nun stellen sich mir allerdings noch son paar andere Problemchen:

Welches OS auf dem Server-Rechner?
Wie verwirkliche ich das Trennen zwischen den Funktionen?
Wie vergebe ich die URLs der einzelnen 'Host-User'?
Wie vergebe ich die Game-IP?
Wie vergebe ich eine statische IP für den Serverrechner, wenn der Router eine dynamische IP bezieht (soweit ich weiß, leitet der Router doch nur den Port weiter, aber wie wird der Router von ausserhalb angesprochen, wenn er ständig die IP wechselt - oder hat der Router eine feste IP?)?

Also im Prinzip is Serveradministration ziemliches Neuland für mich, aber irgendwo muss man ja ma Anfangen - und wo besser als in nem Tutorial-Forum  ?

_P.S.: Ich weiß, is einiges, was ich wissen will und von euch verlange  ... hoffe ihr habt Lust und Zeit, mir ne Hilfe bei meiner 'Weiterbildung' zu geben... auf jeden Fall aber schonmal besten Dank an die, die mir helfen wollen! ! ! !_


----------



## chmee (3. November 2011)

Ich fang -zu dieser unwirtlichen Zeit- an, die wenigen Dinge zu erzählen, die Dich von Diesem Unternehmen abbringen sollen 

(A) per dyndns.org bekommst Du eine Pseudo-Webadresse, über die Dein Rechner immer findbar bleibt. Jedesmal, wenn sie sich ändert, schickt ein kleines Programm auf Deinem Rechner eine Info an dyndns, "ich bin jetzt xxx".

(B) OS würde ich nach Angebot der zu laufenen Services aussuchen. In der Regel wird Debian gut unterstützt. Gibt es dafür einen freien TS-Server? Serversoftware für die Spiele?

(C) Das "Trennen" der "Funktionen" wird idR über Ports verwirklicht. HTTP-Anfragen über Port 80, FTP über Port 20/21/23, TS über 8765/8766 usw und so fort.

(D) Die Sicherheitsbedenken sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Ein "Server" im heimischen Netz öffnet im schlimmsten Fall (ohne Updates früher oder später sowieso..) jedem Scriptkiddie die Tore in Dein Reich. Einem Server irgendwo in einem Rechenzentrum kann das auch passieren, aber in diesem Netz liegen nicht Deine Dokumente, Bilder, Videos etc pp. Zuhause verlierst Du dann alles an die Hacker.

(E) Die Datenmenge? Pro Spieler laufen geschätzt 30MB/h über die Leitung. Bei 8 Mitspielern und einem ausgedehnten Abend von 5 Stunden sind das also ~1,2GByte/Abend. Bei 30 Tagen ~ 36GByte. Könnte es sein, dass irgendwann der DSL-Anbieter anruft und Dich rausekelt?

(F) Datenrate.. Einen TS-Server laufen lassen? Da Dein TS-Server die Schnittstelle für alle Tondaten ist, wird allein die Datenrate für den TS-Server und ~8 Spieler den Upload -bei einer herkömmlichen ADSL-Verbindung von 16mbit down/1mbit up - verstopfen. Dazu soll ja noch der Gametransfer stattfinden. Vielleicht auch noch Jemand aus der Familie ein bisschen surfen? Gehostete Seiten sollen auch noch flüssig ansprechbar sein? Ich hab es mit Mumble gemacht, für etwa 1 Monat, nur um einzusehen, dass es völliger Schwachsinn ist.

Nun, Du willst ja was lernen dabei. Du schliesst den Tower an Deinen Router und gibst ihm ne statische IP (in Deinem Netz) - Entweder Du öffnest benötigte Ports in Deinem Router und stellst sie an Den Server weiter (PortForwarding) oder Du setzt den Server gleich in eine DMZ, eine demilitarisierte Zone, wo es keine Zugriffsprobleme gibt, weil keine Firewall, aber jede Hack-Anfrage auf dem Server landen wird. Lese Dich ein in Debian-Sachen und vor Allem in der Absicherung gegen Angriffe von Außen. Alles in Allem halte ich es für eine ziemlich schlechte Idee, aber die Sache hat einen hohen Lerneffekt 

mfg chmee


----------



## Hangasilly (3. November 2011)

Na das ist doch schonmal ne hilfreiche Antwort...

Also ok, lese nun daraus, zum Erlernen der Materie nette Projekt, aber kein wirklich reelles Vorhaben******

Aber siehste, gut dass ich voher gefragt hab  ^^ dementsprechend werde ich das ganze doch eher inoffiziell und nur zur 'Lehre' machen [...]

Gut, also erstmal Debian-Lektüre ranschaffen^^ - der erste Schritt is geplant - thx

_Was die "unwirtliche Zeit" angeht - ich hab halt grade Nachtschicht _

Ja aber erstmal besten Dank dann... melde mich, wenn weitere Probleme auftauchen sollten - und ansonsten versuche ich - soweit ich kann - hier natürlich auch als Hilfe für noch unerfahrenere Leute als mich zu fungieren


----------

